# 1984 Bluestar Operation



## jasminsandhu (Jun 6, 2010)

I only found out about the saddening events which occured at Amritsar in January this year. I watched a documentary which was shown on the BBC, and was shocked by the stories told by victims, and the photographs shown. Being born in 1994 10 years after the event, I was never aware of what had happened in the past at Harmandir Sahib where I'd visited quite a few times as a younger child and recently. I was shocked and my heart was saddened to see our beautiful temple destoryed, and the bodies of the dead innocent victims, which lay on those same tiles I had walked on many times. Today I visited the gurdwara and was immediately presented with photos of Bhindranwale displayed on the projection screens, I then realise it is the 26th anniversary of these tragic events. I do not know much about what occured at Amritsar, except for the masses of innocent victimes killed in those horrid events. I seem to come across one quote frequently though, "never forget 1984". I hear some people think of Bhindranwale as an evil man, and others praise him. I do very much understand the need to protect and defend the Sikh faith, but what I don't understand is why Bhindranwale AND Indira Gandhi chose such a holy place for those events to unfold in. As my knowledge of these events is not great, I would like it if you all put you thoughts into this subject, for my understanding as well as others, thank you!   :feedback:  ikonkaar


----------



## gursikhi.jeevan (Jun 6, 2010)

All of us should be aware of events that occurred. But it is sad that many of us are not. Today its been 26 years since 1984 attacks. I think we all should teach other of what they do not know and share our knowledge with them. I don't think 1984 will ever be forgotten. It is part of history and it will never disappear. Many people have their own opinion when it comes to 1984 events. I am not saying anyone is wrong or right but the events that happened in 1984 are WRONG. It should have never happened. Sikhs even today should respect all those who were killed in 1984 and keep in mind that on the day India became independent we did not.


----------

